# Klamath Falls



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Open callbacks to water blind:
1,2,4,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,14,15,20,22,26,27,28,29,31,32,37,38,40,41,42,43,46,47


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

For those that test, train, or trial in Oregon. Please go to the main forum to see Oregon Dept of Fish and Wildlife's proposal to require a permit to train a dog.
In a nutshell:
You will need a permit to train a hunting dog within the state of Oregon if certain conditions are met. Typically, the way that most of us train, a permit would be needed.
You will need a separate permit for each wildlife district you train in. If you follow the circuit, then you would need one for Klamath, Medford, Eugene (Junction City), and Portland.
You will need a Dept of AG permit to have live AND dead birds.
Please look at the link on the main RTF forum page and read the rules. Please make your voices heard.

Randy


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh I forgot.... if you gun at a trial, you will need a hunting license. Say goodbye to the non-resident gunners helping out at trials!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

any news???


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

How's the birthday girl doing?


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Only bit I got was Luann Pleasant 2nd with Buddy and 3rd with Authur. Sorry no other results.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Just got in from gunning. Twelve went into the final of the open and they are done. I do not have placements. 
The first series of the Derby is in the books. Everyone is back except one (one of Zellners I think).


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Only thing I know is that Kim Johnston jammed the open with fly and she's still playing in the amateur. 

Good luck Kim


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Open Results...

1 - Yoda
2 - Buddy
3 - Arthur
4 - Hoot
RJ - Pink

AM...18 to the land blind on Sunday morning.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

ChadCosta said:


> Open Results...
> 
> 1 - Yoda
> 2 - Buddy
> ...


Nice job Chad. Keep it up with those youngsters!!


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice work Chad. Your two dogs seem to be in there every week!!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

any news on the derby or Am?


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Both are completed. I gunned for the Derby and helped pick up the Am. Didnt stick around as I had my own dogs to attend to and my own beer to drink.
Randy

I believe 10 finished the Derby.
I heard there were twelve that went to the last series in the AM but also heard there were some pick ups. It was kinda ugly.


----------



## Missy Bell (Dec 16, 2004)

Am was won by Jerry Fletcher!!!! He had tears of Joy.
2nd pirate and gazellner
3rd doc and mark
4th hoot and chad 
RJ Cheryl Jones and her yeller bitch!!!!
hatch, pond, kahn, costa
so sad....Dyna broke on honor (after running a beautiful trial.)
Really like a honor in the first series.....
and there were 2 pick ups

jerry won derby don't know what dog....name started with a d 
dick ellis got 2nd
john henninger 3rd with a chocolate
patti got 4th with moxi


off to Junction City


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Missy, That D. would be "Denver". Just got a call from Jerry and yes my little denver dog won the derby. Whooo Hooo.

Thank you Jerry, Jane and Steve from URK.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations to Stan on the Derby Win for Denver. Nice going Jerry and Denver. 

Arleen


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Arleen.


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Way to go John Henninger and "Rain" on the Derby 3rd. The little brown girl finally did it.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Stan that blue makes the weekend sweet.


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats Stan...I know you have waited to see the results, and I'm sure that Blue Ribbon is something special.

Good going Denver!!!

Loren


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Robin and Glenn Gulvin, owners, and Patti Kiernan, handler, for Moxie's 4th in the Derby. 

Moxie now has 9 Derby points. GO MOXIE !

Congratulations to Mary and Gary Ahlgren, owners-handler, of BOBBY, Moxie's brother, for getting the RJ. 

Proud breeder of Moxie and Bobby,
Helen


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

WooHoo Stan! Just saw this. You must be walking in the clouds!

We are in UT now, maybe see you in the near future. Congratulations!


----------

